
Russian exile Nikolai Glushkov found dead at his London home - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/mar/13/russian-exile-nikolai-glushkov-found-dead-at-his-london-home
======
Slansitartop
Is this the second recent possible assassination of a Russian exile in the UK?

~~~
neo4sure
Looks like the time has come to seriously examine how to handle this kind of
behavior by Rusia. They are operating without any fear of repercussions.

~~~
Erlangolem
Sanctions could help, but are expensive politically and practically. Giving
the Mossad marching orders in Moscow and Syria might be more productive, and
deniable. Whatever we do, it will engender a violent response, but the
alternative is unacceptable weakness.

Of course, it’s the U.K. being targeted, and they _are_ weak. I somehow doubt
that Putin would pull what the US would call a terrorist CBERN attack on US
soil.

~~~
acct1771
They're already sanctioned, no?

How's that going?

~~~
Erlangolem
Sanctions are not a binary thing, there are many degrees. Freezing of assets,
expulsion of diplomats, restricted movement of materials and persons, greater
economic sanctions are all options being discussed by the House of Commons as
we speak.

